# M-1 Carbine



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I really wonder why I let one sit around here. I got one in the early 80's as a debt repayment (bad deal for me). I have shot it about 5 times. Too expensive to be a plinker. Too weak to be a deer gun, too much rainbow to the trajectory for a varmint gun. I am really at a loss what this thing could be good for other than as a piece of military history. Has anyone found a good use for these things?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

My friends step-ma used one years ago and took several deer with it. She was quite the sportswomen. All of her shots were 50 yards or less. If it is in decent condition, I would take it to a gun show and sell it. There are better guns for hunting with and like you said, it's too expensive to use for plinking.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I used to have myself a real nice one that had been modified,all the hardware had been nickle plated and it has a custom stock with a cheek plate plus I had a nice Redfield scope on it.That thing was a tack driver out to 100 yrds I think it would be a good varmit gun being it does not shoot too big of a round = less damage to the pelt. I wish I would of never sold mine I miss the damn thing. lol


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

we had M2's in the beginning of the Vietnam war ,they gave the to the Vietnamese so we had to use them also ,they were replaced by AR 15 / M16 I guess they were better than throwing rocks,,30 round clips Spray and Pray,,they were used in Korean war my uncle said they sucked also unless at close range,,,not a lot of knock down power,,like the piece of crap S&W combat master .38,,I was issued,it was a flawless gun ,,just a little light in knock down power,,,


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Their origional intended use was to replace the Army 45 that officers carried. I think they flunked the test as they were disbanded.

My Dad was praising them once. He was on Iwo Jima in WWll. I told him they were really junk but he didn't believe me. I would look for someone wanting a good rat gun. :lol:


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Has anyone found a good use for these things?


Makes a good SHTF rifle, esp. for someone who is not used to shooting rifles.
The M1 carbine was introduced as a replacement for the 1911 sidearm for those in military service who were not doing direct line duties, such as cooks, clerks, supply, ect, but could possibly be over run by an enemy advance, flanking manuver, ect. The idea was that a hit with the little M1 .30 caliber round was better than a miss with a .45.
My Uncle was a Sargent in the Marine Corp, and carried one in combat. He liked the little carbine, and said that as long as you did your part and kept in mind it's limitations, it did just fine. Of course, he said he also liked the Thompson a lot better!
Back when surplus ammo was available, it was a lot of fun (and cheaper) to shoot......but all ammo has gone through the roof as of late.
You may not have need of one now, but don't forget what happened to Detroit in 1967.....just a thought.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Makes a good SHTF rifle, esp. for someone who is not used to shooting rifles.
> 
> You may not have need of one now, but don't forget what happened to Detroit in 1967.....just a thought.


I'm sure the above will get quite a few replies.

SHTF rifle Mine would be the AK47 No other battle rifle made will perform like this one does. Its Rep precedes it.

Detroit: Detroiters will only be killing themselve and burning their own houses which is no great loss IMO. If they decide to come to the Burbs they will wish they had a SHTF Rifle as that glock 9 held sideways just wont cut the mustard.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have one that my kid's love to shoot. You used to be able to purchase surplus ammo fairly reasonably, so it was a cheap gun to shoot. I am almost out of my stash of ammo for it and I can't see myself paying $60 a box to let the kids plink around with it. So, I guess mine will be sitting around in the safe for a while, unless I decide to start reloading again.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Detroit: Detroiters will only be killing themselve and burning their own houses which is no great loss IMO. If they decide to come to the Burbs they will wish they had a SHTF Rifle as that glock 9 held sideways just wont cut the mustard.


 Ah, yes....spoken by someone who was 1 year old at the time of the event.....I'm sure your memories of that event are clouded by your racism. I was 6 at the time, and my family lived about a mile and a half from the Warren Tank plant on Van ****, between 11 & 12 mile. I *vividly* remember the following in _my_ neighborhood in 'the burbs': M60 battle tanks coming down our side street, 2 1/2 ton army trucks loaded with national guardsmen on our street, paratroopers "dropping in" two streets over, and almost hourly fly overs by Huey helicopters. Then I would see images on the news of the war in Vietnam and wonder when that **** was going to be in my backyard!
My point about the riots was to show that civil disobedience and ineffective law enforcement has already happened here once.....it can happen here again, and it can be for any number of reasons, religions, or races. To think that it will be an 'isolated'matter and that people will prey on their own is simple minded, stupid, and dangerous.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

When I was in Viet Nam in 68 & 69 I was the battalion commanders driver for about 7 months. You may have heard of him, Maxwell Thurman, His nick name given him by those who knew him was "Mad Max". He was only Lt Colonal at the time, but he turned out to be a 4 star General. I really liked him and had a lot of respect for him. 

One time he told me to drive him out into a rubber tree plantation and to get the jeep ready by sand bagging the floor. I thought to myself this must be something new as I had never sand bagged the floor before. Then we got into the jeep and he had an M1 carbine. I was scared right away but luckily we never ran into trouble.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Ah, yes....spoken by someone who was 1 year old at the time of the event.....I'm sure your memories of that event are clouded by your racism. I was 6 at the time, and my family lived about a mile and a half from the Warren Tank plant on Van ****, between 11 & 12 mile. I *vividly* remember the following in _my_ neighborhood in 'the burbs': M60 battle tanks coming down our side street, 2 1/2 ton army trucks loaded with national guardsmen on our street, paratroopers "dropping in" two streets over, and almost hourly fly overs by Huey helicopters. Then I would see images on the news of the war in Vietnam and wonder when that **** was going to be in my backyard!
> My point about the riots was to show that civil disobedience and ineffective law enforcement has already happened here once.....it can happen here again, and it can be for any number of reasons, religions, or races. To think that it will be an 'isolated'matter and that people will prey on their own is simple minded, stupid, and dangerous.


For the record I was 7 at the time. My Dad was a Detroit firefighter and I probably didnt see him for a week since they would not let the DFD go home. We lived near Fenkel and Greenfield in Detroit and yeah it was crazy. We also moved out of the city about 6 months after the riots ended along with 50% of the city residents.

My point to the original post was just that a m1 carbine is probably not the best choice available for self defence. Why you chose to turn this into some sort of "I was there and know all" lecture is beyond me.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Jim..47 said:


> When I was in Viet Nam in 68 & 69 I was the battalion commanders driver for about 7 months. You may have heard of him, Maxwell Thurman, His nick name given him by those who knew him was "Mad Max". He was only Lt Colonal at the time, but he turned out to be a 4 star General. I really liked him and had a lot of respect for him.
> 
> One time he told me to drive him out into a rubber tree plantation and to get the jeep ready by sand bagging the floor. I thought to myself this must be something new as I had never sand bagged the floor before. Then we got into the jeep and he had an M1 carbine. I was scared right away but luckily we never ran into trouble.


if that was the Michelin one we were not able to call air strikes in that was in 1965,,,Politics you know,,same at the Tea plantations,,,


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Why you chose to turn this into some sort of "I was there and know all" lecture is beyond me.


Probably because you fired the first shot with your bull***** racist rant & your comment about the sideways shooting Glock.....ordinarily I would have added you too my ignore list, but felt your narrow minded comments needed addressing.

Now I will add you to my ignore list..........


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

in '67 I was 8 yrs old, camped out under the pool table in the basement with a shotgun. My Dad and older brothers were upstairs with more armament. Then a couple days later the Nation Guard took up postiton protecting the Post Office on the corner. I slept in my bed. My Dad and uncle made trips out of the canal and across the river to get booze and gas, neither of which they could get in the city. My uncle had his furniture store at St Jean and Mack which he reopened, moved the family out of the city to New Baltimore which was another world back then. A few years later moved the whole shebang hundreds of miles north to Cheboygan. I finally moved my residence out of the city for good when I got married in '91. It is amazing how much crappier it has gotten since then, like it wasn't bad enough in '91.
I have enough SHTF guns, but there is something neat about the rock solid built to last forever qualities of the M1.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Probably because you fired the first shot with your bull***** racist rant & your comment about the sideways shooting Glock.....ordinarily I would have added you too my ignore list, but felt your narrow minded comments needed addressing.
> 
> Now I will add you to my ignore list..........


 
LMAO you self rightous internet know it all. Your probably 100's of miles from the hood and are so out of touch with reality its almost laughable. God forbid anyone should have an opinion thats different from your narrow minded, race card throwing self

Iggy ditto!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Come on guys, ESOX just wants to know what to do with the M1-carbine. If you want to have a pissing contest, do it in the back alley.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

ESOX said:


> the city to New Baltimore which was another world back then.


Aint that the truth. Mom and dad moved there in '70, had us two kids, and moved out in 88. Was a great little All-American town right up until the introduction of public transportation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseshoer (Oct 19, 2008)

I will get back to the subject I have a old 2.5 to 4 power weaver on mine and I use it for yotes works well in the woods have it sighted in at 75 yards holds a 2.5 inch group can't complain. just my to cents


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mom has used her's for years on deer. Every deer shot at died up to 100 yards. I wouldn't use but it was enough gun for her.
kbb3358


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Try finding ammo for it in any local shop!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't know the collectability of these guns....maybe they will double or triple in value in the near future but I don't think that will be the case. If that is the case, keep it a safe queen and let the kids have it someday. Ammo for these use to be cheap and they are fun to shoot. For it's intended purpose, a battle rifle or defense weapon, there are more affective choices available today. Knowing Esox has a house full of shooters, I'd consider selling it and buying a couple of S&W M&P AR 22's. The family already has a couple accurate paper puncher rimfires, time to buy a fun plinker built in AR fashion. Plus they are fun guns for adults! 

Or I would sell to finance an AR in .223. Everyone should own at least one AR! (maybe you already do but if not I would consider it). The AR can serve lots of purposes, a purely fun range gun that can be fed at a reasonable cost, a top notch varmint killer, a bench rest paper puncher, or a top notch home protection gun...you know the riots and all. Actually, a single AR that is set up correctly can cover all of the above. You'd be trading a classic battle rifle for todays classic battle rifle. 

I've had chances to buy the little M1's a few times in the past for good prices but have passed on the oppurtunities. Like you, not sure what I'd use it for....and at the time, surplus ball ammo was cheap and readily available. I know folks that have used them with success on deer but I feel they are to light for my liking. If my disposable income amount were equal or greater than my gun want list, (my want list grows far faster than my disposable income!) I might own the little M-1 Carbine but for now, my list is filled with purpose built guns. Now, the M-1 Garand is a different story.....


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't bought ammo for mine in so long I didn't even realize the price had gone through the roof. Fun little gun, but admittedly mine doesn't get out much at all. I can't even remember the last time I had it out, but I have no desire to get rid of it. I've let go too many guns over the years that I wished I had back and no longer get rid of any, I just add more.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dunhams was just advertising that they have thousands. The problem is the ammo .30 carbine is very difficult to find right now. About every week someone comes in the shop where I work looking for .30 carbine. I think we got one box the entire year.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Probably because you fired the first shot with your bull***** racist rant & your comment about the sideways shooting Glock.....ordinarily I would have added you too my ignore list, but felt your narrow minded comments needed addressing.
> 
> Now I will add you to my ignore list..........


:lol: Isn't that how most shoot? You see it all the time on the videos from banks, stores, dumest criminal shows. Chill out, if it's on TV someone isnt being racist.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I was able to shoot an M-1 carbine one time. Nice piece of history! I thought it was a lot of fun to shoot. I wanted to buy one at the time, but they were like $600 at the time and that just seemed like to much money for a military surplus rifle.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have one that was my Dad's. As I understood he received it when he joined the NRA for $25 as part of some promotion. My Grandpa got one at the time also. I would say that would have been mid to late 60's. Made a ton of racket when you shot it. Those part were not exactly fit like a swiss watch. I think you could of sunk it in mud, rowed a boat with it, and still been able to defend yourself. I am sure that was the purpose. 

I carried it for my first couple deer season but never shot anything with it.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I had a .30 carbine blackhawk 7 3/4 inch barrel and I could pop a snowshoe or coyote past 50 yards. Probably could of used it for deer too. In Quebec back in the day they used to shoot moose with .22's, so you can kill anything within reason with any gun. Buddy shot a nice buck in the Dakotas with his .22-250 at 370 yards but some say it cant be done. They just dont know how to shoot a gun.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A freind of my dads had one in the 60's, he got it on the 25$ nra deal. He carried in the detroit riots as he was a surgegon and was busy at that time. The gun killed a couple of deer. It was handy as a car gun as it was short enough to manuver in a car.


----------

